
Superplexus by Michael McGinnis - archagon
http://superplexus.com/history/
======
archagon
Most people only know Michael McGinnis's work from the Perplexus line of toys,
but he's spent years honing his prototypes and creating grand "Superplexus"
sculptures on commission. I think this is a really interesting case study of
iterating on a base idea for a very long time, as well as the perfect synergy
of mathematics, art, and gameplay.

(Incidentally, I got a chance to play with one of the big ones at the Solano
Stroll in Berkeley a few years back, and it was simply incredible!)

